# NPP vs DECA comparison chart



## goodfella (Jan 24, 2014)

I started out first running a few cycles npp and then ended up running deca and was really suprised by the difference in the strength gains I had from the two. And thought this chart would help display the difference in the two timing wise and what type of punch the two pack compared next to each other. Anyways, if you've never gave npp a run before, hopefully this will give you a better idea about the strength gains it has which are quite surprising while leaning one out.


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 24, 2014)

Forgive me if im not reading this correctly. Not surprisingly the NPP peaks very rapidly. And your experience is that your experiencing a nandrolone strength spike accordingly?


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 24, 2014)

That's for a single injection.  It doesn't take into account the cumulative effect of multiple injections.  Over time equal amounts per week of NPP and Deca should have similar results


----------



## SuperBane (Jan 24, 2014)

Sounds like Deca for a long bulk. NPP for a shorter cut.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 24, 2014)

If you blast and cruise, it doesn't really make much of a difference by the time the blast is over IMO. Yes, NPP will start to kick a little quicker, and if you're running a shorter blast, go NPP. If you cycle and PCT, I'd stick with the NPP since deca can be a bitch to recover from, and you have to run it a long time to see results.


----------



## goodfella (Jan 24, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Forgive me if im not reading this correctly. Not surprisingly the NPP peaks very rapidly. And your experience is that your experiencing a nandrolone strength spike accordingly?



I'm not sure what your exactly asking but what I'm saying is I get better strength gains from NPP than I do decca and just a overall better joint feeling as well. Honestly prefer NPP. I feel as tho I'm getting nothing from
Deca compared to NPP.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jan 24, 2014)

I think my gains were better on npp... deca just feel fat..lol


----------



## TheBlob (Jan 24, 2014)

goodfella said:


> I'm not sure what your exactly asking but what I'm saying is I get better strength gains from NPP than I do decca and just a overall better joint feeling as well. Honestly prefer NPP. I feel as tho I'm getting nothing from
> Deca compared to NPP.


 
You answered my question exactly GF. Thank you


----------



## Malevolence (Feb 1, 2014)

I have ran two cycles of deca in the past and I am currently running a nnp cycle. I have fallen in love with the npp so far. My gains have been great and fast too. I will use npp over deca from now on. Thanks for the chart


----------



## Malevolence (Feb 1, 2014)

The pumps are so amazing they ****ing hurt


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 2, 2014)

Deca is for a longer cycle and easier to hold on to gains imho. Your body has more time to acclimate to those slow steady gains. Deca is king. 

Short esters blow.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 2, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Deca is for a longer cycle and easier to hold on to gains imho. Your body has more time to acclimate to those slow steady gains. Deca is king.
> 
> Short esters blow.



Why do short esters blow? You'd need to believe that the muscle built with AAS is physiologically different than muscle built without AAS  to believe that one ester holds gains superior to another, which we know to be false.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 2, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Deca is for a longer cycle and easier to hold on to gains imho. Your body has more time to acclimate to those slow steady gains. Deca is king.
> 
> Short esters blow.



I prefer short esters now that I'm older. Cycles start kicking faster, it's easier to bail if sides creep up, and you can have an easier transition to PCT if you run everything right.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 3, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I prefer short esters now that I'm older. Cycles start kicking faster, it's easier to bail if sides creep up, and you can have an easier transition to PCT if you run everything right.




I love short esters also i just HATE the frequent injection schedule. It used to be cool when i started but by week 6 pinning tren ed turned into a chore. Take the good with the bad i suppose


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 3, 2014)

They don't blow but I just hate pinning more than I have too. That's all.


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey GF, thanks for the chart and I agree NPP is awesome.  I ran it recently with TPP.

Although 4ML glute injection is no joke (as shown on the chart).  I'm not sure I'd want to do 3 of those per week (plus TPP).

I'd consider deca if I were going to run large amounts in a lengthy cycle.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 3, 2014)

I prefer deca. I prefer long esters. I feel like shit and have more sides on short esters. And my gains and strength gains were way more on deca then npp. The opposite with tren ace vs e. I got better strength gains on ace. Either way I like long vs short. My wife feels the same.


----------

